# Chicken Fountain Automatic Water Feeder



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

We got our Chicken Fountain Automatic Water Feeder this week and can't wait to install it over the weekend.

It hooks up to a garden hose so your watering system becomes fully automated, no more changing out water dishes.

We will be installing it in our new chicken tractor over the weekend and will have a full tutorial article on Monday.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Can't wait to see how it works!


----------



## Jason (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah really. Looking forward to this one!


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks good, waiting for your reveiw.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Does the hose always have to be running when its hooked up?


----------



## TheChickenFountain (Jun 21, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Does the hose always have to be running when its hooked up?


The hose only runs when the water control valve in the system detects that the chickens have drank water. The control valve will turn on and replenish the water it needs then cut the water off.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

TheChickenFountain said:


> The hose only runs when the water control valve in the system detects that the chickens have drank water. The control valve will turn on and replenish the water it needs then cut the water off.


Ok, so the hose has to stay attached. Not sure how DH would like the hose running across the yard at all times. Hmmm . What about in the winter ? I'm in Wisconsin so have extreme cold and lots of snow. Will this work with the hose in the winter without freezing and busting? I also have a well with a pump that runs everytime my lines loose a little pressure. The product sounds interesting, I am just wondering if it would fit my needs.


----------



## TheChickenFountain (Jun 21, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Ok, so the hose has to stay attached. Not sure how DH would like the hose running across the yard at all times. Hmmm . What about in the winter ? I'm in Wisconsin so have extreme cold and lots of snow. Will this work with the hose in the winter without freezing and busting? I also have a well with a pump that runs everytime my lines loose a little pressure. The product sounds interesting, I am just wondering if it would fit my needs.


Yes the hose does have to stay connected unless you want to use the unit in the manual mode. To use it manually you would fill the unit with the correct amount of fresh water by the access cap. We have addressed the issue of freezing by selling a heater system that prevents The Chicken Fountain from freezing up in the winter. You remove the access cap, drop in our heater and plug it in. As far as the garden hose goes we use a 48 watt pipe heating cable on our hose. We just wrap it around the hose and plug that in also. It keeps the hose above freezing even under the snow..Some people choose to just use the heater and manually fill the unit during the deep cold months but we have never had a problem with the pipe wrap on our garden hose. We also have a well here on the farm and our pump runs when the water is turned on. Every time the chickens drink it will not result in the water running into the unit. Typically they have to remove roughly .5 gallons before the water control valve detects the water loss and refills. I'm sorry I cant help you with the hose running across the yard, but unless you have a water bib close to your coop there really are not many choices other then using it in the manual mode..
I hope this helped to answer some of your questions...


----------

